# ATI dimmable sunpower t5



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

hi does anyone have any experience with these? i was looking at getting them for a 46 bowfront 36"


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

DO IT... You will Never be upset you did.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

do i need the 36" long or would 24" do? 4 bulb or 6 bulb? i really havent a clue lol. they look pretty sweet though


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

whats in the tank?


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

dust and air  i keep putting off setting it up and wondering if i should just get a bigger one since if i wanted to drill it you cant really fit that big of a sump in a bowfront stand


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

If your already thinking... "should i go bigger" Pull the trigger now, Youll kick yourself in the ass later.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

what do you think a nice size would be? id be putting it in my basement but im not sure how big of a tank i could actually fit down the stairs because its sort of awkward getting down them. i was thinking the same thing like if i went and set this one up id most likely want bigger pretty soon but also im concerned i may lose interest or something and thats at least twice as much money down the drain :|


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok Thats i hold new Ball game... Alot of Reefers come and go.

If you dont think your in it for the long haul, You might not want to try Salt.

It costs Lots, And does demand time.

For me I put a 135G In my basement.

Try a 90... I have a friend Selling 1, Its not Perfect, But its still damn good.
Its drilled already too.

Or find something new if you want.

I think 90 is a Big starter tank, No doubt, But its still a good start, And youll have enough water, that your prams Shouldnt swing fast.

Even a 55G Is nice, But your kinda stuck on the rock work.
Bigger cubes Are the Best of Both Worlds, More water, Better aquascaping.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah its a tough choice really this tank has been sitting here for a year and ive been dying to set it up but also not that motivated lol

how much do you think your 135 cost to set up without live stock?

i mean im kinda getting into these corals and stuff they look really nice but im not sure if i want to die from some toxin that part kind of worries me


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

My Build Was a little over the top. I bought all higher end equipment.

Ive seen people but togther a nice 40Gallon cube for 12-1500, Without buying Bigals Cheap shit equipment.

Im sure some will respond to this price, But of the last 5 systems ive built for People This was a good target price.

Ifyou buy used, You can get that price down alot.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

ya well for the 46 i was just thinking those ati lights a hob reef octopus skimmer a few koralias sand and macro rocks thats about it haha but still thats about 1200 or so

i saw these 90 gallon tanks on reef solution some site in montreal i think they are about 300 dollars drilled corner flo perfecto tanks heard anything about them? they come with the plumbing too apparently


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

My 135 is a Perfecto. I like the black silicon and the glass is thick..
Dont forget used either... Some members Here Buy and sell tanks like changing underware.

I paid 100$ for my 135. I had to drill it myself, But that was no big deal.

If the 46 And be drilled, Id try it, And a 6 bulb would do the Job no problem.

Check for a sticker on the bottem.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah the bottom and front is tempered the side and back is not


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Drill the Back Grab a overflow box, Then your off to the runnings


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I had bow front 80G and I did not like this shape as sw tank. very inconvenient in cleaning and LR landscaping.
I think 6 bulbs will be to much for this tank and if you will not hang this fixture, there will be no way for you to do anything in the tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kylel (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to agree with Sig, 
I recently replaced my quad Aquaticlife with an ATI because I was trying to do maintence on the tank while performing a ridiculous balancing act with the Aquaticlife fixture and it went swimming and never came back to life after it dried out. I will always hang every fixture I buy from now on. Also the difference in PAR is incredible. People aren't joking when they say ATIs are bright. I have it hanging around a foot and half above my 30 gallon because it was bleaching things out. And that's only 4 bulbs


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

ya i was looking at the dimensions of the ati 6 bulb the light would go outside of the tank too. do you guys have any idea of what this 'grip lock' hanging thing it comes with looks like and how it works? 

i have been sort of considering a different tank maybe larger since ive been looking at bowfront build threads online a lot of people hate the brace in the center because it casts a shadow however i do like the look of the bowfront

any suggestions of what other sized tanks would be good? im not really into spending a fortune on a tank alone the equipment is fine though


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/index.html

Call them.
Good prices.

Want better
http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/

Call Flavio, Best tanks ive seen.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks chromey ill check em out. do they deliver? i dont drive


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

people always miss this link.

In your place, I will go with 50g. these are the perfect size for the SW

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/RETAIL PRICELIST 2011.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Greg. 50G is a good size.
Like i said good prices.

The 220 is Nice, But im still leaning towards the 280-300G.


----------

